

16 year old programmer develops Chile’s most downloaded iPad app - clb22
http://andesbeat.com/2011/12/21/16-year-old-programmer-develops-chiles-most-downloaded-app/

======
techgrrlinChile
Buen trabajo de Francisco! Esta es una gran manera de comenzar tu viaje en
Silicon Valley EE.UU.! Mucho éxito! Vamos Chile!

